# dng to jpeg conversion



## geoffwat (Jan 8, 2015)

HI, I am a new user of LR and imported some raw photo's and converted the to dng files.
Is there a way I Can convert back to jpeg in LR 

As they are good sunset shots that I would like to put on a photo share site, that only accepts 
jpegs


----------



## Cerianthus (Jan 8, 2015)

Do the editing you need in the develop mode and then use file/export.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 8, 2015)

Cerianthus said:


> Do the editing you need in the develop mode and then use file/export.


Yes, the export menu allows you to choose many parameters including file type.
R-click on the image and look about 80% way down the list of options for "Export".
Select it and peruse the dialog box that comes up.
If you still need help with the various options then come back to us with more directed questions.

BTW - welcome to Lightroom forums and make yourself right at home Geoff!

Tony Jay


----------



## krishwattdesk (May 9, 2015)

Hi!
I have used a tool called as Universal Document Converter to convert the DNG file to Jpeg format. Also you can convert it into PNG or TIFF format if you need to. It is a good tool for Photographers as it supports several formats. Check it at http://www.print-driver.com . Hope it helped


----------

